# Media Streaming (e.g., Real Media = .rm) Downloaders for OS X?



## Casey (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm trying to download the real media recordings of the Bavinck Conference so I can listen to them on my .mp3 player. I found software that works in Windows to do this, but not for OS X. Anyone know of anything?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 24, 2008)

http://www.real.com/mac/?pageid=bro...e_bb_0_1_1_0_0_1_0&pcode=rn&opage=realhome_bb


----------



## Casey (Oct 24, 2008)

Rich, I'm not sure their software allows you to do what I'm asking. I don't think they ordinarily want people to be able to download and store streaming audio. The Windows programs are workarounds, but I can't find such software for OS X. If the streaming was done via http I could download it with my browser, but since it's a proprietary protocol (rtsp://) I have to find some software to do it . . .


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 24, 2008)

I see what you're saying. What comes after the rtsp:// link? Could you try creating a link external to it and try saving the underlying rm file and then converting it on your computer? You could also contact the site and ask if you could download the files so they can be converted.


----------

